# Is a 2.6 lbs Boston butt too small to smoke for pulled pork?



## reddd (Feb 21, 2012)

I was going to make one with my novice skills and then I started reading on the forum that you generally don't want to get under 6-7 lbs roast for pulled pork?

I really don't want to throw this piece of meat in the crock pot!

What do you think?  Stick it in the smoker and hope for the best?


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm a noobie too and don't really have the experience lots of others do, but hey I'd give it a shot. Maybe inject it and with the weight it won't take nearly as long. Make sure you have a water pan with some kind of liquid (apple juice, etc) and maybe mop it as well. If you do it let us know how it turned out. I did a 7.5 lb last week and didn't foil it...man was it good!


----------



## alblancher (Feb 21, 2012)

Give it a shot, as long as there is a bit of fat in the meat it should be fine.  Keep an eye on your temps, I would guess it wouldn't take as long as some of the bigger butts.


----------



## raptor700 (Feb 21, 2012)

Go for it,

Remember the Qview


----------



## harleysmoker (Feb 21, 2012)

Smoke it! Just watch your temps, it won't take as long as a big butt.


----------



## reddd (Feb 21, 2012)

I think I'm going to smoke it at 220 from start till the IT gets to 195 and then pull it off, let it rest for 1.5 hours and pull away!


----------



## flash (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, other than I could probably eat the whole thing myself............go for it.


----------



## ronrude (Feb 21, 2012)

I sometimes cut a butt into smaller chunks, smoke them hot for rind and good smoke, then pull it off before it is complete and wrap in foil and freeze so i can take one out of the freezer and finish it up in a crockpot when i want "fresh" pulled pork for dinner.  By not cooking it the whole way, some of the fat gets rendered in the crock pot, keeping it moist.  Much like wrapping it in foil at the end of the cook.


----------



## bama bbq (Feb 21, 2012)

I use the Weber Kettle for smaller cuts.  I have done samller butts for pulling with great success.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 21, 2012)

There is no reason to only Smoke 7+Lb Butts! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...All the procedures still apply smoke to 165*F... Foil with Liquid and take to 205*F, with a rest, to pull...The only difference is it will take 5 +/- hours instead of 15+...JJ


----------



## venture (Feb 21, 2012)

Smoke it carefully.  But smoke it!

It will be a little dryer because of the exposed surface to internal meat ratio.  You should still be fine if you are careful!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## reddd (Feb 21, 2012)

Venture said:


> Smoke it carefully.  But smoke it!
> 
> It will be a little dryer because of the exposed surface to internal meat ratio.  You should still be fine if you are careful!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.




People keep saying to be "careful" and "watch your temps"...  A little clarification would be nice.  I'm a novice and hate ruining good meat.  I'm learning from my mistakes but other than this forum, have no where else to go for advice or learning opportunities.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 21, 2012)

Reddd said:


> People keep saying to be "careful" and "watch your temps"...  A little clarification would be nice.  I'm a novice and hate ruining good meat.  I'm learning from my mistakes but other than this forum, have no where else to go for advice or learning opportunities.


The Temps you want are between 215*F and 250*F with 225*F being optimal for Smoking..." Be careful and watch your temps" includes Internal Temps. 165*-170*F is a good time to Foil, especially with a small piece of meat, then take it to 205*F if you plan on Pulling it...Temps are important...Look at it this way. A 15 Lb Beef Rib Roast Smoked at 225* with an finished IT of 130*F will be Juicy...A 2 inch thick 2 Lb Rib Steak Smoked at 225*F with a finished IT of 130*F will be JUST as Juicy....The difference is Smoking and IT temps must be watched more closely because there is a smaller Window of Perfection with smaller Cuts...You will be fine...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 22, 2012)

Sounds like JJ has you covered!


----------



## reddd (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks Dudes!  I'll get the camera fired up!


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 22, 2012)

Jimmy has you covered - I think I would just emphasize - add a little liquid with one this small like Jimmy mentioned in his first post.


----------



## mng024 (Dec 23, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> There is no reason to only Smoke 7+Lb Butts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to bring back such an old thread, but I'm doing a couple 2.5# butts tomorrow. What liquid should I add with pork?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 23, 2018)

This...JJ 

*Foiling Juice / Sweet Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

*Foiling Juice*

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

2T Apple Cider Vinegar.

Optional: Add 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more of a KC Glaze.

Simmer until a syrupy consistency.

*For a Sweet Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork:*Make a Double batch, skip the Butter.

If you plan to Foil the meat, add 1/2 the batch to the Foil Pack or place it in a Pan with your Butt, when the IT hits 165*F.

Cover the pan with foil and continue to heat to 205*F for pulling.

At 205* rest or hold the Butt in a cooler wrapped in towels until ready to serve.

Pull the Pork and place it back in the pan with the pan Juices and any additional reserved Foiling Juice to moisten, the meat should be shiny and juicy but not swimming in sauce. Serve while hot...OR... Bag and refrigerate until needed.

If you choose to Not Foil or Pan the Butt. Add the Finishing Sauce to the pulled meat before serving. Add the hot Finishing Sauce a little at a time until the Pork is moistened, again the meat should be shiny but not swimming in sauce.

When re-heating place the Pulled Pork in a Pan or Crock pot and add reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider, as needed to make up the Juice that was absorbed while the pork was refrigerated. Cover and re-heat in a pre-heated 325-350*F oven or on High in the crock pot to 165*F and Serve.

I was AMAZED...No additional sauce needed. ENJOY...JJ


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 23, 2018)

I just want to know where you guys are finding such small butts?!


----------



## mng024 (Dec 23, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> This...JJ
> 
> *Foiling Juice / Sweet Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, have you made it the KC way?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 23, 2018)

I have played with all of those and switch up for variety. My family likes them all...JJ


----------

